# E mail in XP Home



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am running XP Home with teh Service pack installed although this probelm predates the patch.

I have Ooffice 97 (yes 97) and Outlook express 6 onmy machine.

I would like tos et the default email client to Express but I can't. In the internet options box for this only Outlook is a choice. when I launch Outlook express it offeres me the option of making it my default mail handler but it does not do it. FWIW Outlook express is my default news reader.


Any thoughts?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Outlook 97 breaks some registry keys and you need to re-register Outlook Express to make it the default mail handler. Try this. Go to Start | Run and type the following:

"C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE" /reg
(Check the path to msimn.exe to make sure that is correct)

Make certain to include the quotations marks and the space between the ending quotation mark and the slash. Then open Internet Explorer and go to Tools\Internet Options\Programs and set OE as the default mail (and news) program.

Good luck.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you James. I am not sure what else to say.


----------

